# Sourdough Rye



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 14, 2021)

I been making that Hybrid Rye for several months now and though time for a sourdough but still wanted rye.  I just used 1/3 rye for my regular SD recipe and added a T gluten.  Not much oven spring.  Was planning another day in fridge but seemed to be over proofing so baked today.  Could of used another day I think.  Rye is a different animal which is why I like that hybird recipe from Al's wife.  Three hours from start to out of the oven.  Should make good breakfast toast.  Those pecans in the first image are the first store bought in many years.  Bad year last and having hard time find new spot.  Going to make some Habanero, Garlic Honey pecans. 




















Made pot of chili but wished I used ground beef instead of brisket.  Did use sausage.  The texture just not what I wanted right now.







Bummed around the lake today bank fishing.















Gretchen got her walk in







  I really have to get a boat.  Crazy prices.  I like this one but for a 2003 kind of high.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 14, 2021)

Good looking bread and chili Brian! I put up a pecan thread a couple days ago. Check it out for tons of pecan Ideas. Can I get your pecan recipe again? I can't find it and really want to make them


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 14, 2021)

Nice looking bread.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 14, 2021)

That loaf looks great .


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 14, 2021)

Bread and chili look great and any day fishing is a good day!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 15, 2021)

Good stuff there Brian!
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 15, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Good stuff there Brian!
> Al


It does make great toast but think I will just do Judy's most time.  So easy and good!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 15, 2021)

I am so close to just buying that boat.  Close to what I want.  Trying to find out if any maintenance records on motor.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 15, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I am so close to just buying that boat.  Close to what I want.  Trying to find out if any maintenance records on motor.


That is definitely a nice looking boat. Looks very well maintained from the pics.  The paint still looks new to me. Typically you can tell by the prop if it’s been abused. I can definitely  see you and your dog enjoying it.


----------

